
Trump Press Secretary Sean Spicer Tweets Out a Bitcoin String - chris_overseas
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/trumps-press-secretary-tweets-out-a-bitcoin-string/
======
pizza
Seems that somebody wrote it in bitsig _after_ the tweet; probably just to
archive the gibberish Spicer sent out. Incidentally, though, the funds moved
into larger addresses, both on the day after Merkel's visit (to a German
address), and yesterday..

